# car juss came outta of the shop



## bumpin_sentra (May 29, 2002)

hey i have a B13 nissan sentra SE that juss rolled outta the body shop with: 

body kit, drift front, custom side skirts, feelz rear 
side skirts are molded in, trunk shaved, body lines shaved, moldings are shaved, painted Lamborghini Silver 

pics comin soon


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

the trunk is shaved? meaning useless? ..........thats pretty dumb.

id like to see pics though :thumbup:


----------



## RBI*04 (Sep 10, 2004)

pete? said:


> the trunk is shaved? meaning useless? ..........thats pretty dumb.
> 
> id like to see pics though :thumbup:


i think he means emblems/keyhole/lights/etc......i hope at least.


----------



## bumpin_sentra (May 29, 2002)

it use to have a wing, but there is no wing now


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

bumpin_sentra said:


> it use to have a wing, but there is no wing now


ohhhhhhhh, ok.


----------



## bumpin_sentra (May 29, 2002)

here you guys go


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

not bad, but im not a fan of the front end at all. that bumper with that massive gapping hole really turns me off. to each his own. :thumbup:


----------



## RBI*04 (Sep 10, 2004)

i like the black with the crazy flake in it


----------



## Honest Bob (Nov 7, 2002)

Damn, I think I may have seen you. I was getting gas in Morristown at the citgo. White 92 Classic SE-R with black 200SX rims. :thumbup:


----------



## bumpin_sentra (May 29, 2002)

im not recallin this morristown is it near allentown, that is where i was on saturday


----------



## Honest Bob (Nov 7, 2002)

This was like maybe over a month ago. Its somewhat near morristown. You pass through it breifly traveling on 512.


----------



## bumpin_sentra (May 29, 2002)

that couldnt be me then man, i juss got my car back 2 weeks ago, sorry


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

needs spacers to push the wheels flush with the fenders

but its definitely an improvement


----------

